# The Cutest Spider Ever! :]



## davisfam (Nov 14, 2010)

I know that we are playing favorites just because we own this cute little girl, Mambii, but you must admit.. she's just soo darn adorable! 

_Geolycosa patellonigra_


----------



## revilo (Nov 14, 2010)

just awesome !!!

i'm really jealous about what you find near by your house 
so many great different species/genus of wolfspiders, amazing.

i will try to get a greencard - what you think are there job possibilities for a german educater in florida


----------



## KnightinGale (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, that was great. I'll admit, I snorted when I read the title, but that IS one cute spider! Those big eyes getcha every time.


----------



## davisfam (Nov 14, 2010)

*Thanks much to BOTH of you! We appreciate the kind words very much! *

_KnightinGale_; LOL! I have to agree, those eyes are exactly what get me too! Especially when it kinda looks like they have eyebrows above them from certain angles, too funny! 

_revilo_; THANKS! :] We just adore finding ALL these Wolfiies as well and since there are TONS of State Parks around our area, that makes our "spider adventures" much more fun especially when you don't just stumble upon spidiies but MANY other neat creatures too! 

As for coming over to the United States, I would hold off on that idea for a little while (if being serious) due to our economy and other issues our country is having at the moment. Decent jobs, even in the Education field, are VERY hard to come by these days.. the job aspect of the U.S. is extremely rough for EVERYone right now! It sucks!


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 14, 2010)

Hahaha, she's got that kind of perminant, sad look that basset hounds have. XD


----------



## davisfam (Nov 14, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Hahaha, she's got that kind of perminant, sad look that basset hounds have. XD


LOL! That's soo true, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## revilo (Nov 15, 2010)

hi davisfam,

i was not really serious with coming over to the usa. though i have minds about leaving germany to live in a more (faunistic) interessting and free/wild country since i'm little 
my sister was living nearly 2 years in sacremento/california and one of my closest friends from the past lives now for about 10 years somewere in washington state. so who knows what future will bring to me 

yah, i think economic situation is getting harder worldwide ! all countrys become more and more a two-class-society. only rich or poor people, nothing between is maybe what we all expect in future :wall: crazy world...

cheers, oli

p.s.: basset hound LOL !!!


----------



## revilo (Nov 15, 2010)

p.s.s.: because of doing minds about the right english words all the time, i forgot to say thank you very much for your advice about situation in the us !


----------



## Terrosus (Nov 15, 2010)

I totally agree, a real sweethart :drool:


----------



## davisfam (Nov 15, 2010)

revilo; No problem at all, I wasn't sure if you were being serious or not!  I am super jealous of where you live, at times. Yes, the ecomony is becoming horrible for EVERYone, not just the United States. It's scary and makes me very sad how things are being conducted over here; ass-backwards!  We just all have to keep our heads held high and do our best in this life! :]

BTW, have you ever tried "Pitfall Traps" before in your yard at home?! Someone just threw the idea out there and it sounds interesting! :?

Terrosus; THANKS! You should see our little Geolycosa sling, it's beyond adorable as well but I'll wait until she molts a couple times before posting pictures! We appreciate the kind words!


----------



## revilo (Nov 16, 2010)

hi davisfam,

sorry, see it now. no i never have tested pitfall traps. but this what jsloan described in the other thread i will try the same like you - sounds good.
before i was spending only a little bit attention on barbertraps and it was disturbing me that animals are die inthere, so i never tried this version.

by, oli


----------



## madamoisele (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd love to get a wolf spider with an egg sac and have her populate the area outside my house.  *wistful sigh*


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 16, 2010)

madamoisele, if you live in Florida near any type of woods, it is a sure thing that you already have Wolfies all around you!  I have tons of Pardosa Wolfies & Hognas around my house & I live in a city. 

davisfam, that's a beautiful girl you have there! Her colors are (to me) very striking, and I agree with her eyes! They look like they will drip tears at any moment. But we all know she has a great home with you! :clap:

Thanks for sharing! 

S.


----------



## davisfam (Nov 16, 2010)

revilo; We are going to set up some 'traps' tomorrow. I will get back to you with the results in a couple days! Hopefully, we'll get some neat species! Wish us luck! LOL! 

madamoisele; We agree with Silberrücken, if you live in the state of FL, I can gaurantee that you have 1000's of Wolfiies all around you. Just go outside around 10-11pm with a flashlight. Hold the flashlight at eye-level and watch all those spidiie eyes light up!  If nothing else, I would head over to a local park or an area that looks suitable for a Wolfiie. You'll find one, no worries! 

Silberrücken; Thanks! We appreciate the kind words, as always! Such a nice friend. Did you find any more info on the D. albineus? We haven't..:wall: I'll keep you updated if I find more information. Thanks again!


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 16, 2010)

davisfam-ty too for your reply! 

As for the D. albineus, I haven't found anything except lots of great pics...  

ATM I am perusing the JoA for any and all info...  no luck as far...   :wall:

It's a shame that we can't find good reliable info-it seems that everyone just took pics of them, but nobody studied them...  Or is that just me?

Where is the info?????  I know it's out there floating around the Internet...  

Please do keep us updated if you find something, I will do the same. (I will study it intensely before providing links tho, LOL)

S.


----------



## madamoisele (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, I'll try that with the flashlight.  Hehehehe.  Are they prone to biting?


----------



## davisfam (Nov 18, 2010)

madamoisele said:


> Ok, I'll try that with the flashlight.  Hehehehe.  Are they prone to biting?


LOL! Most ALL Wolfiies are known to be very aggressive especially mama's with egg sacs soo, DO NOT handle this species unless your dealing with slings. The bite isn't toxic to humans but EVERY person I've spoken with whom has been tagged reports that, "it hurts like a bitch if the spider gets ya good".  I've never had a Wolfiie bite me yet, but I'm extremely careful when dealing with them. Don't get me wrong here, Wolfiies won't go chasing after you or anything but I def. wouldn't put it past them to defend themselves to the death. 

Heck, I've had sub-adult sized Wolfiies that have snuck into our house actually 'stand-up' to me in defense, these spidiies are def. NOT afraid of ANYthing, LOL! 

No worries, just be careful and don't handle them! Use a piece of grass to coax the specimen into a container for examining and photos! Good luck and if you need any help or have questions, feel free to ask! :]

*Here is some information on Wolfiies to help get you started;*

http://bugguide.net/node/view/1967

http://floridanature.org/family.asp?family=Lycosidae

http://www.spiderzrule.com/wolf.htm

http://www.arachnology.be/pages/Wolf.html

http://www.floridabugs.com/Florida-Insects/Spiders/wolf_spd.html


----------

